# Other Makes van Harbilt Electric Vehicle Car Postal Historic Rare



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $22.50* (2 Bids)
End Date: Wednesday Jun-29-2011 9:41:05 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

